# 3 mile



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Been at the 3 mile for about 30 minutes and the Spanish are thick. I've been dropping a gotcha straight down and jigging it and landing plenty. Currently waiting for the thunder storm to pass and hopefully can get a red or two. I can deal with rain but not a fan of lightning. Figured I'd write a report since I'm bored and anxious to get back after some fish!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad to hear they're still there!
I'll probably be out there tomorrow morning.

Gotchas are deadly on them!
I usually just cast out and twitch it back. Works fine for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Manage to lose quite a few gotchas today. Switched to heavier leader and sure enough I get a big boy on. Afer a short fight he sliced through my 50lb leader. He was atleast 20 inches. Lots of legal spanish landed and a few small ones. Had one run on my red rod but turned out to be a pinfish jabbed himself through the eye. Weird to say the least. Not sure if the run was him committing suicide or a fish trying to eat him.

I'll be back out tomorrow myself, unless I go kayaking instead. I need to feel something big on my line!


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

I've gone through the same thing. Breaking off 50 pound flouro.
Last week I was rolling with 50# braid double uni'd to 60# mono leader. They won't be breaking me off anymore! Lol. 

Lasted about 7 hours without issue.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone using bubbles out there??


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

devndeb said:


> Anyone using bubbles out there??


Haven't seen any. 
That doesn't mean they aren't though.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Most people are using live lys. I was throwing a gotcha and killing them.

I went out again today and slayed the spanish. Nice way to enjoy the day off.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> I went out again today and slayed the spanish. Nice way to enjoy the day off.


No doubt sir! Sounds like a good day for sure. 

Hope to see you at night on the bridge in a few weeks young man. Cooler weather brings the fight. Grunts from the grass beds make the perfect bait if you want to fight the bulls.


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Is the 3 mile bridge the newer pier along side 98 going into Pcola from Gulf Breeze? Taking kids out in the AM and may be better than Navarre!


----------

